# Frog-A-Day



## milmoejoe

Here are some images for your viewing pleasure. 

I'll try and post a frog image every day..let's see how long I can keep it going. Feel free to beat me to the punch and put your image up for that day!

1.25.08

Darklands Pumilio
Canon 20D, 180mm lens, f/7.1, flash fired, ISO 1600, handheld.


----------



## nelcadiz

You may put less ISO, the pic has much noise


----------



## milmoejoe

I actually shot high ISO and used a program to color the noise, if you will. Some flower photographers in the states have started a trend to use noise to compliment the image, and it was my attempt to emulate it with a frog shot. I'm still not sure if I like it!


----------



## Julio

great pic though!


----------



## MonarchzMan

Nice picture. I'm still learning the mechanics behind taking pictures on an SLR as far as ISO, f-stop, shutter speed, etc.

I can understand you trying to use the noise to accent the subject, but I think I would have liked a softer background. I think a teensy bit higher f-stop would have gotten the rest of the head in focus. I've got several pictures that's like that. Nose in focus, but the rest of the frog out of focus, which drives me nuts! It'd be nice if the whole head was in focus. That's my critique! I like how the frog is slightly off center.

Good idea on the frog a day


----------



## rozdaboff

Not that this is Flickr or another photo C & C site - but....

I am not sure how I like the effect. As JP mentioned, maybe a higher f/stop to get more of the head in focus. Right now - it is just the tip of the nose - and it is a bit distracting. Maybe if you were to have moved the focus plane back to the eyes - but I still think a completely focused head would have a better effect. Also - with the software - can you select areas not to increase the noise? If you left the frog's head alone, and then increased the noise on the rest of the picture?

After looking at the pic a little more - I think that the effect could be really cool with the right colors. Imagine if instead of a Darkland you were shooting a brightly colored solarte or basti or man creek/almirante - I think that the shot would have an entirely different feel.

Anyway - nice concept. Can't learn what will work in photography if you don't try things, right?


----------



## MonarchzMan

I think simply moving the focus plane back would be just as distracting. I'm sure the noise thing can work, you just have to find the right frog. I'm not sure a bright frog would do well with it either, though. It might be "too" accented. I would think an intermediate like a Cayo de Agua or a Isla Colon would fit it nicely.


----------



## milmoejoe

Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis
Smithsonian National Zoological Park
Amazonia Exhibit and Gallery










20D, 100mm macro, tungsten desk lamp, off camera 550


----------



## milmoejoe

The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me. I prefer to handhold the lens, especially when working with skittish little guys like the pums. The colors are also great, but I think I'll be sticking to the shorter lenses most of the time.

The noise/flower shots are usually done with complimenting colors, which is great because there are so many with frogs!


----------



## rozdaboff

milmoejoe said:


> The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me. I prefer to handhold the lens, especially when working with skittish little guys like the pums. The colors are also great, but I think I'll be sticking to the shorter lenses most of the time.


It is taking some practice for me to get nice-handheld shots with a low f/stop with my 180mm. The extra distance with my frogs is nice - but I got it more for outdoor work. For my frog room - I still reach for my 105mm first.


----------



## AaronAcker

Here is my addittion to the thread. Picture is of my S. Cobalt, taken w/ Nixon D40x


----------



## xm41907

man, I wish I had a nice dSLR. Macro photos on my point and shoot suck! Never focuses where I want it to!


----------



## milmoejoe

Cayo Nancy Orange 










Av mode, f/4, ISO 1600, 100mm, mt-24.


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, nice shot... Reminded me of a terribilis at first.


----------



## milmoejoe




----------



## milmoejoe

I'm noticing that I am right-side biased! Gotta keep that in mind down the road...


----------



## jehitch

milmoejoe said:


> The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me. I prefer to handhold the lens, especially when working with skittish little guys like the pums. The colors are also great, but I think I'll be sticking to the shorter lenses most of the time.


Depth of field is negligible with a 180 at a wide aperture, but I really like how it throws the background so out of focus it becomes just colors and tones. DOF will normally be about 1/3 in front of the point of focus, and about 2/3 behind, but still is probably only millimeters with a lens that long (BTW, is it a true 180 mm lens, or "180 equivelent"? If it's a true 180, effective focal length will be even greater, as the digital image sensor is smaller than a 35mm frame.)


----------



## jehitch

rozdaboff said:


> Also - with the software - can you select areas not to increase the noise? If you left the frog's head alone, and then increased the noise on the rest of the picture?


I apologize in advance for taking this even more OT, but:

In photo shop, you can select the frog with the magnetic lasso tool, and then choose "inverse" from the "select" menu. Then you can filter the background any way you want without affecting the frog. You have to be careful with the extent of modification, or it begins to look fake. And make sure you feather the selection edge at least a couple pixels to soften the border between manipulated and non-manipulated images.


----------



## milmoejoe

jehitch said:


> milmoejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me. I prefer to handhold the lens, especially when working with skittish little guys like the pums. The colors are also great, but I think I'll be sticking to the shorter lenses most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Depth of field is negligible with a 180 at a wide aperture, but I really like how it throws the background so out of focus it becomes just colors and tones. DOF will normally be about 1/3 in front of the point of focus, and about 2/3 behind, but still is probably only millimeters with a lens that long (BTW, is it a true 180 mm lens, or "180 equivelent"? If it's a true 180, effective focal length will be even greater, as the digital image sensor is smaller than a 35mm frame.)
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, maybe I'm missing something, but I can't comprehend any of what you just listed? 

I don't intend to make this a technicality thread. I hate it and I try to stay away from it as much as possible.

How could Depth of Field = 'negligible' at 1. that aperture 2. on a long lens, 3. at 1:3-1:1 magnification? Maybe I'm missing something, but I think DOF is by far your biggest concern in that situation. 

Effective focal length only comes into play when you look into sensor sizes and crop factors. A 180 is a 180 is a 180 is a 180! Again, this is only a 'crop' factor and is "neglibible" in closeup photography 

P.S. My theory with the noise on the darklands image looks perfect on a 24x36" canvasboard. All in the application!


----------



## MattySF

Nice shot on todays frog. What frog & Which morph is it?


----------



## milmoejoe

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Nice shot on todays frog. What frog & Which morph is it?


Correct me if I am wrong-

Epipedobates Azureiventris
INIBICO Import


----------



## jehitch

milmoejoe said:


> jehitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milmoejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me. I prefer to handhold the lens, especially when working with skittish little guys like the pums. The colors are also great, but I think I'll be sticking to the shorter lenses most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Depth of field is negligible with a 180 at a wide aperture, but I really like how it throws the background so out of focus it becomes just colors and tones. DOF will normally be about 1/3 in front of the point of focus, and about 2/3 behind, but still is probably only millimeters with a lens that long (BTW, is it a true 180 mm lens, or "180 equivelent"? If it's a true 180, effective focal length will be even greater, as the digital image sensor is smaller than a 35mm frame.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, maybe I'm missing something, but I can't comprehend any of what you just listed?
> 
> I don't intend to make this a technicality thread. I hate it and I try to stay away from it as much as possible.
> 
> How could Depth of Field = 'negligible' at 1. that aperture 2. on a long lens, 3. at 1:3-1:1 magnification? Maybe I'm missing something, but I think DOF is by far your biggest concern in that situation.
Click to expand...

Depth of field is dependent on three factors: 1: the focal length of the lens; 2. The aperture at which the lens is set; and 3. the distance at which the lens is focused.

Longer focal length = less DOF; wider aperture = less DOF; closer focus = less DOF.
So, to maximize DOF with a long lens focused at a close distance, you could set the aperture to a smaller f/stop, say f/16 or f/22 (requiring adjusting the flash to a higher output to compensate).



> Effective focal length only comes into play when you look into sensor sizes and crop factors. A 180 is a 180 is a 180 is a 180! Again, this is only a 'crop' factor and is "neglibible" in closeup photography


A 180 is always a 180, only when it actually is a 180. Often if you look at the fine print, it is a 180mm lens in "1:35 equivelent." In other words, it gives the same angle of view as a 180mm lens would with a 35mm film camera. The angle of view is a ratio of the focal length of the lens to the diagonal measurement of the film or digital sensor. Camera makers use the "1:35 equivelent" because digital cameras have all different sizes of sensors, so an actual 180 mm lens would be more or less telephoto (have a greater or lesser angle of view) depending on the camera.


----------



## milmoejoe

You've done a great job at pointing out the obvious! 

Stopping down and cranking up the flash ratio yields a harshly lit image ligke this:










True, you can still stop down and drag the shutter for a balanced image...but good luck in your attempt to do it with a skittish thumbnail!

As for the 180mm equivalent length, I still disagree. I'm aware some third party and off-brand camera manufacturers use creative marketing with the new sensor differences. I don't claim to be an expert (nor do I care). Any Canon lens is marketed at it's "true" focal length. 

These debates are exactly why people stray away from enjoying the beauty of photography and developing creative images. Take it to a pixel peeping site!


----------



## jehitch

milmoejoe said:


> You've done a great job at pointing out the obvious!
> 
> Stopping down and cranking up the flash ratio yields a harshly lit image ligke this:


Only when you use on-camera flash.



> As for the 180mm equivalent length, I still disagree. I'm aware some third party and off-brand camera manufacturers use creative marketing with the new sensor differences. I don't claim to be an expert (nor do I care). Any Canon lens is marketed at it's "true" focal length.


I'm not sure what you are disagreeing with. In my original post I was simply asking you if it was a 180 mm lens, or 180 mm equivelent, as that will affect the DOF.



> These debates are exactly why people stray away from enjoying the beauty of photography and developing creative images. Take it to a pixel peeping site!


Since my original post was to praise the beautiful and creative image created by your use of the 180, due to it's effect on the background, I don't understand your apparent hostility.


----------



## MonarchzMan

The focal length refers to the physical length of the lens. This system was solidified in the film SLR's time. Now, with dSLRs, the camera crops more of the picture than what the lens actually sees due to the digital sensors. These crop factors can vary, but it effectively increases the focal length. Crop factors vary from camera to camera, but a general one is 1.5. So your 180mm lens may be physically 180mm but the picture you see would be the same as a 270mm lens on a film camera. That's one of the nice things about dSLRs. You get "more" focal length, essentially.

I actually think that today's frog is a Dendrobates ventrimaculatus.


----------



## jehitch

milmoejoe said:


> jehitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milmoejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The depth of field with the 180 was the biggest issue for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Depth of field is negligible with a 180 at a wide aperture...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...How could Depth of Field = 'negligible' at 1. that aperture 2. on a long lens, 3. at 1:3-1:1 magnification? Maybe I'm missing something, but I think DOF is by far your biggest concern in that situation.
Click to expand...

Apparently you misunderstood me? I was not saying Depth of Field was negligible as in "not important" but negligible as in "almost non-existent" with that lens, at that aperture, at that focus distance.
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Rich Frye

Today's?
Uakarii?


----------



## milmoejoe

May well be! I have been out of the hobby for several years, and forgot to take note of the imported specimen.

No hositlity, sorry for the confusion as well.

Nice pic rich!


----------



## MonarchzMan

Rich Frye said:


> Today's?
> Uakarii?


That would have been my second guess, but I don't know the physical differences between the two?


----------



## Rich Frye

milmoejoe said:


>


Thanks Joe,
Yeh, judging by the clear belly line of yellow vs. the dorsal color I'd guess at Uakarii.

My secret to decent pics. Take 200 and one is bound to be OK. The only problem with the Uakarii is that even though they are bolder than many amis they are still a bit skittish and I don't like to stress out my frogs for pics. You may notice many Uakarii pics are of a hunched down frog. So my usual 400 shots had to turn into 30-40........glary and out of focus....











Rich


----------



## milmoejoe




----------



## tzen

Very Nice.  
Now were those frogs really looking left, or did you just flip the picture?


----------



## uespe1018

Loving the pics! Keep it up...


----------



## milmoejoe

Puerto Rican Coqui
Eleutherodactylus coqui ssp (?)


----------



## *GREASER*

Uakarii


----------



## MattySF

OUTSTANDING SHOTS GREG!


----------



## wheffner

Beautiful pictures


----------



## milmoejoe

Lots of interest in these guys!

Unfortunately, I do not keep these, nor am I aware of their legality in the trade. I will research that.

These were photo'ed in the wild, nighttime shots in the Central Mountain Region- Hacienda Central Pellejas, Adjuntas, Puerto Rico.


----------



## rozdaboff

Another great one Joe. Would you mind continuing to post the camera/shot info with each picture? I really find it helpful for my own shots.


----------



## milmoejoe

No problem, let me revise the posts to include that..I just forgot.

re: Importing the Coqui- you will need to do so from Hawaii with local, USDA and APHIS permits. That species (as well as almost 345 others) is invasive in Hawaii!


----------



## MonopolyBag

I know it's no dart frog, but still very colorful. I took this myself with a Kodak EasyShare C340. Cheap camera, but sorta good. I got better now.


----------



## milmoejoe

MonopolyBag, great shot. One nice thing about photographing herps is that a cheap camera is often just as good as the most expensive!

Here is another unidentified Eleuthodactylus species, likely falling into the 'rocket frog' trade / common name. 










20D, 180mm, Manual ex, 1/160 sec, f/11, Iso 1600, twin lite flash. 

Sorry, I imagine my colors are way off. I'm on my horrible office computer!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Great shot Monopoly! All these are great shots!


----------



## MonopolyBag

They are, thanks. Also view this link... http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=36463


----------



## *GREASER*

Orange imi NOT tarapoto.


----------



## milmoejoe

Been a bit busy, sorry for the gap.


----------



## flyangler18

Tooling around a bit with the macro with a slightly difficult model


----------



## tyler




----------



## milmoejoe

great shots!

sorry, i'm gonna have to flake for today again...slammed at work!


----------



## Dangerously

Some very nice pics. Maybe one of these years we can have a "Best Of" contest, pick 12 and get some calendars made up.


----------



## Rich Frye

An ooooldie....


----------



## Rich Frye

I miss these guys Aaron. Can't you hurry them up a bit :wink: ?


----------



## Rich Frye

Not sure why the last one came out so small...


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, that Darklands (?) is great, Rich!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What is the red one Rich?


----------



## Rich Frye

The blue is a Darkland and the red is a Granny.

Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Hmm. Never heard of a granny. Cool frogs.


----------



## Rich Frye

Granuliferus . Obligate egg feeder.

Rich


----------



## Roadrunner

I just seeded w/ a ton of springs. Any fatter and I don`t think it`d be healthy :lol: 
Maybe the springs `ll get em jumpin out of the broms.


----------



## *GREASER*

One of my favorite pics. And very memorable frogs.


----------



## MJ

Todays frog :lol: 










And I guess:


----------



## Rich Frye

Beautiful Paul. How old is the Vazolinii?


----------



## MJ

Cheers mate.
That one there would probably be 3ish months out of the water maybe a little less


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Rich Frye said:


> Granuliferus . Obligate egg feeder.
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich. I looked it up, I had still not heard of a Granuliferus. Wow, what a great frog!


----------



## *GREASER*

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granuliferus . Obligate egg feeder.
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rich. I looked it up, I had still not heard of a Granuliferus. Wow, what a great frog!
Click to expand...

Heres another shot of one for ya.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

:shock: Now thats a Pumilio! Outstanding, thank you very much.


----------



## MJ

No it's a granuliferus :lol:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Ha, sorry. Now I look like a moron. Hey, I said I had never heard of it


----------



## Rich Frye

*GREASER* said:


> One of my favorite pics. And very memorable frogs.


Nice. 
Imi or Fant? Looks like a Fant with the vent/leg area pattern. But those two nose dots and the EU love of tagging anything with two nose dots an imi......



Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

Not exactly a frog pic, but these morphed into two reginas.











Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Honestly one of the best shots in DB history Rich!


----------



## boombotty

Awesome pic, Rich. Of all the eggs and tads I've had, never had a twin.
Scott


----------



## Rich Frye

Thanks, 
I've had a decent number of these but this was the only one that hatched and morphed out both tads. It was very fun watching it develope.
It is thought that a couple eggs may get pushed/squeezed together during laying to form a 'twin' egg. Twins really only happen in animals that are born , not hatched, so it is really technically not a twin. If you think about it in human terms all of the eggs laid in a clutch would be some sort of 'twin'.

Rich


----------



## MJ

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Ha, sorry. Now I look like a moron. Hey, I said I had never heard of it


 :lol: sorry man wasn't trying to make you look like a moron lol just found it funny :lol: :wink: 


Nice shot rich 8)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

MJ said:


> :lol: sorry man wasn't trying to make you look like a moron lol just found it funny :lol: :wink:


Don't worry MJ, I laughed too when I read it.  We are all here to learn anyways and I appreciate the info.


----------



## Julio

Hey MJ,

Love the Vanzo!!!


----------



## housevibe7

Heres my contribution:









Just edited to add the cropped picture...


----------



## Rich Frye

Robalo


----------



## MJ

SUPERB Robalo Rich! my favorite locale of pumilio 8) 

BriBri


----------



## Rich Frye

MJ said:


> SUPERB Robalo Rich! my favorite locale of pumilio 8)
> 
> BriBri


Thanks Paul, they will skyrocket to the top of my favs as soon as these tads morph out :wink: ! Letting the Robalo mom feed as well as using other pums for surrogates.

I need to get into BriBris again......


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Stunning shots MJ and Rich, really magazine quality photos!


----------



## milmoejoe




----------



## MJ

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Stunning shots MJ and Rich, really magazine quality photos!


Thanks but I can't take credit for the shot ust the frog  I've a friend who's pro he takes all my pictures it's awesome he just does it because he loves to take them :lol: 8)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Well thats handy


----------



## flyangler18

Love that imi shot!


----------



## Anoleo2

Nice shots guys - Paul I'm lovin that Vanzi!

I suck to much at photos to post in this thread... :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

Highland Tricolor


----------



## Rich Frye

Trunc


----------



## MJ

Stunning trunc' mate I'll see your trunc and raise you a.......

Sheppard island :twisted:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

In the blue corner hailing from Chicago USA we have MR. RICH FRYE!!
And in the red corner from across the pond MJ "The Moderator"!!!!

LETS GET READY FOR PICTURRRRRRRRRRRRRES!


----------



## Rich Frye

Hey Paul, do you smoke? Because it looks like you broke open a cig and rolled the poor shep in it....... :lol: 

Take this!

Uyama River


----------



## MJ

:lol: No sir! I just don't rinse my frogs and call them darling before the camera comes out like some froggers I know  

Cayo de aqua  










Now be nice bruva Frye :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

Hell, I'd buy my frogs dinner and plant a big wet one on them , if that insured they didn't look like a walking Philip Morris ad....... :shock: 



Pope Island.


----------



## MJ

ooo you b!tch :lol:  

TBH frogs don't normally look like that  first day in a new viv not enough LL 

Escudo


----------



## imitator83

Having only seen Vanzo's in the Breeder's Series book and the pic from earlier, I was curious to see if anyone would post a pic of an adult vanzo. I think I heard that there are blue and green morphs, but was interested to see other's pics. Don't mean to hijack the thread, and it is is just another pic request, right? Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MJ

My adults are the same color (if not slightly paler) as the juvis.. I've never seen blue or green morphs :?


----------



## imitator83

Okay, maybe I read wrong. It's happened before. Great looking frog, btw, I can see why people have been talking about them. Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Rich Frye

I thought I'd be safe on the sleepy time for Paul on the last pic, but , wrong again.
Paul, 
Escudos like tobaco about as much as sheps. Try peat brick. I hear they have loads on your side....  



Are we sticking with obligates?


----------



## imitator83

Nice frog, Rich. Regina?
Scott


----------



## Dendro Dave

Carpe Noctum!

1 of the first imports...sadly lost the other in the ice storm ;( 

This guy needs a girlfriend if anyone has a confirmed female keep me in mind


----------



## MJ

That's the background mate :lol: I'm switching over to the clay based substrates over time 8) 

And it's a knock out by....



:twisted:


----------



## milmoejoe

wow, MJ that last one has a stunning pattern


----------



## MJ

Thanks Joe! here's another for you :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye

imitator83 said:


> Nice frog, Rich. Regina?
> Scott


Yup.


----------



## Rich Frye

Out of focus and old, but I love the 'pose'....


And didn't Joe write somewhere in this thread that pics should be by the owners? I mean I could did up some really cool shots of stuff I did not take.............. :wink:


----------



## MJ

:lol: I do own them :wink: My frogs and my pics taken by my photographer  it didn't work in that election a few years back so what makes you think its gonna work now mate :lol: :wink: 

Rich start a thread "frogs gone wild" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

You own the photographer???
I still call shenanigans!


----------



## MJ

No I don't own him :lol: same as i dont own my doctor or my attorney :lol: 

Just read through no mention of such things squire :wink: so I'm afraid your going to have to do better :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

I got no quit in me tough guy!


Popa


----------



## Rich Frye

...and change that Avatar. It's making me a bit dizzy (more than usual) and taking my focus away from the pretty pics.


----------



## MJ

:lol: Sure it's not last nights dinner? :lol: 

bastitastic :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

Taking a page from Paul's 'Roll 'em in tobaco' book, here's a newly morphed escudo with stuff on his head.


----------



## Rich Frye

How do you put that border around the pics to make it possible to 'click to enlarge'? Feel free to throw a 'do a search' at me.


----------



## MJ

Do a search :lol: 

if you open a photobucket account and leave the pics at regular size the board will auto resize them 8) easy as to post them as well 8)


----------



## Rich Frye

Just posted this in the 'belly' thread. Interesting , but not a great pic...


----------



## MJ

VERY interesting 8)


----------



## *GREASER*

You all better love tree frogs!









And heres one to make up for it.


----------



## AaronAcker

great tree frog! Love the blue on its hands.... And thanks MJ and Rich for fighting... lol, love the picture results


----------



## MJ

Nice TF mate :lol: 

And I never fight Rich :shock: Only because he runs away most of the time :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye

What the matter Paul? RUNNING out of pics?


----------



## AaronAcker

wow rich,,, what type of frog is that? and where do i get some? lol


----------



## MJ

:lol: I don't have a huge library since I lost the PC


----------



## DF20

This is my Tough Guy..hes pretty jacked, i might add...UFC ready..hah


----------



## pigface

Here are a couple of my favorites


----------



## Mikee

Wow, all these pics are all so amazing..real stunning. It would be cool to know what camera/lens was used to take such amazing pics of these breath taking frogs.


----------



## Anoleo2

Just a vent...


----------



## MJ

No such thing as just a vent mate one of my favorite frogs 8) 

Nikon D200 with a tamron macro with a bunch of other numbers I can't begin to explain :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

AaronAcker said:


> wow rich,,, what type of frog is that? and where do i get some? lol


Thanks Aaron, it is a Darklands. I sell them from time to time  .


----------



## Catfur

DF20 said:


> This is my Tough Guy..hes pretty jacked, i might add...UFC ready..hah


The undefeated, undisputed world ultra-mondo nanoweight (300-400mg) champion!


----------



## kyle1745

WOW, some great pictures everyone... Just getting caught up on this thread.


----------



## RBroskie

amongst all the friendly jabs i missed an I.D. on this little gem.





















a little help please :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye

BrOsK said:


> amongst all the friendly jabs i missed an I.D. on this little gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect time to post this as I am fairly sure Paul will be asleep......
> 
> Dendrobates Oophaga Tobacous
> 
> Actually I belive it is a sylvaticus 'Lita', but Tobacous rolls off the tounge so nicely.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

Probably the most blue leg color on an int I have ever produced.


----------



## AaronAcker

very nice!


----------



## RBroskie

> Perfect time to post this as I am fairly sure Paul will be asleep......
> 
> Dendrobates Oophaga Tobacous



:lol: :lol: :lol: too funny.


so sylvaticus "lita" huh. let me guess these guys are probably not in the states.


----------



## Rich Frye

^Not in the States , to my knowledge.

Rich


----------



## DF20

You wanna go 12 rounds with me..huh punks??? bring it! haha


----------



## MJ

:lol: I was awake when you posted that but in no condition to fight back! :lol:


----------



## vivariman

Greaser, gotta love those Reinwardti. Is that the black tar? Loving all the pics, keep it up! Will someone please post more vents!


----------



## Julio

awsome shots!!! keep them coming.


----------



## Rich Frye

vivariman said:


> Will someone please post more vents!


Here you go  .










Rich


----------



## flyangler18

Two of my favorite recent image captures (and yes, I've cross-posted these under the MADS pic thread  )


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

vivariman said:


> Will someone please post more vents!


Here's a blurry through the glass shot of one of my red vent females when she was gravid. 









And here is a picture of my other female red vent, but the flash washed out her colors and made her look mostly orange.


----------



## pigface

Heres one of my Red Orange vents


----------



## *GREASER*

And my old red vents- I put these up for trade for some solartes


----------



## Mikee

Heres one of my vents..sorry crappy camera + shaky hands


----------



## Thinair

Here is a frog...


----------



## Rich Frye

An Escudo juvi.










Rich


----------



## Rich Frye




----------



## Rich Frye




----------



## Rich Frye




----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not the best shot compared to the DSLRs but can't just sit and watch anymore! Zaparo froglet in quarantine:


----------



## sports_doc

Hum, I'm gonna have to find/take some new pics I think....cant keep up with you all! and your great pics/collections.

Shawn


----------



## Jungle_John

shawn that is a awsome shot, and a awsome frog. is it a low land fant? or a wiered patterned immie?


----------



## MartyA

Guess I can join in;

Some frisky Leucs










My dearest;










Wish this one was in better focus


----------



## boombotty

Rich, that shot is f-ing sick, almost as nice as the twin egg. Nice to have you on DB. Wish I lived closer to you.
Scott


----------



## sbreland

Rich Frye said:


> ^Not in the States , to my knowledge.
> 
> Rich


I don't think that I would make that statement quite so fast...


----------



## housevibe7

^^ I would concur with Stace


----------



## Mikee

nice pics and frogs you got there Marty. Someone from Canada..yay i dont feel like an outcast so much anymore


----------



## AaronAcker

Great pics... Really like the leucs.


----------



## Rich Frye

*Re:*



sbreland said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Not in the States , to my knowledge.
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that I would make that statement quite so fast...
Click to expand...

Not sure if I can make a more honest statement......


----------



## MJ

Stace,

you seem to have missed the to *my knowledge* part of that quote :wink: no one knows every frog in the US now do they 8)


----------



## gary1218

tarapoto, Tor Linbo line


----------



## pigface

Popa 








Cayo de Aqua


----------



## Julio

Hey Mark,
beautiful pattern on that cayo!!


----------



## topherlove

second that nice cayo


----------



## sbreland

MJ said:


> Stace,
> no one knows every frog in the US now do they 8)


Well, that's what you think! :shock: :lol: :roll:


----------



## MJ

sbreland said:


> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stace,
> no one knows every frog in the US now do they 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you think! :shock: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Well no one except me :lol:


----------



## kleinhanz




----------



## MJ

Very nice Rob!


----------



## Julio

Hey Rob,
are those Matechos?


----------



## kleinhanz

^yes. Proving to be such nice frogs!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I would love some of those. How long have you had them?


----------



## sports_doc

It's a post a pic thread, not an I want Rob's frogs thread after all :roll: 










S


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I still want Rob's frogs.


----------



## MartyA




----------



## MonarchzMan

"Aguacate"









Popa South:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
Amazing frogs!


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## Corpus Callosum

Are those froglets or adults Shawn?


----------



## Marty71

I have no idea if this will work since I have never tried to post a pic, but I guess it's time to be a big boy and give it a shot. Figured I'd start with my YBWA (Yellow Belly With Attitude). I'd like to think it's his way of telling me I'm number 1, but I know better...


----------



## Tranquility

Loving all the great pics so thought we'd join in. Here is a photo of our male Mysteriosus.


----------



## MattySF

Dendrobates tinctorius Powder blue


----------



## MartyA

Great shot Tranquility

Heres one of my Hahneli;


----------



## Tasiamay

Red Galacts


----------



## gary1218

male tarapoto imi, Mark Pepper line from SNDF. LOVE the orange color.










AND..........his first tad


----------



## Derek Benson

Break the dendro streak




























:twisted: represent


----------



## MonarchzMan

And right back to the dendrobatids 

Solarte:









My Morph 









Bastimentos Cemetery:


----------



## Jungle_John

your morph? from what and what?


----------



## MonarchzMan

When I researched in Panama, I went looking for green frogs, but found blue and red ones  It's not a previously described morph.


----------



## imitator83

> When I researched in Panama, I went looking for green frogs, but found blue and red ones. It's not a previously described morph.


Please, more info! Looks like an escudo, but it seems to have richer colors....what location, is there a name...........

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MonarchzMan

It was found on the Valiente Peninsula. Obviously not in the hobby yet. Actually, they, by and large, were darker than Escudos, as far as I could tell. They were rather cryptic when in the leaf litter. I plan on doing a small paper comparing them to Escudos, genetically. Prohl just published a paper wanting to put Escudos into a new species, but this morph might mix things up. Hopefully that'll be published this fall.

Here's another photo of the same population, different frog:


----------



## thedude

man thats awesome looking :shock: :shock: :shock: 
this may sound dumb since i dont know much about the locations and specifics with obligate egg feeders, but is there any chance that could be a new granny morph?? i was asking cause there alot a like and the skin looks very granular. 

i love that mysteriosus also, any more pics of it?


----------



## Julio

Hey JP,
the skin on that last pic is very granular, could that be a different morph from the first?


----------



## pigface

If they are similar to the Escudos , some escudp's have very grannular looking skin too . Like in the lower picture ando some are smoother looking .


----------



## Anoleo2

A.(or E.) bassleri Black









Image quality is bad, but it shows the real colors well...


----------



## Julio

wow!! great coloration!


----------



## Shady

beautiful frog


----------



## MonarchzMan

thedude said:


> man thats awesome looking :shock: :shock: :shock:
> this may sound dumb since i dont know much about the locations and specifics with obligate egg feeders, but is there any chance that could be a new granny morph?? i was asking cause there alot a like and the skin looks very granular.


Pigface pretty well covered it, but the population was rather variable as far as being granular or not. All the same morph, though. And all, at least preliminarily, pumilio. They had the same call and were hundred miles away (or more) from the closest granies  Hopefully my little paper will say whether they'll be places in the Escudo group or if they should be placed in the Southern/Bocas pumilio group. I'm thinking the latter, which will throw all sorts of wrenches into Prohl wanting to make Escudo a separate species


----------



## tikifrog

I had posted this a while ago, but its still something you don't see often.










It's a Leptodactylus laticeps, aka red spotted burrowing frog.


----------



## housevibe7

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## topherlove

beautiful frog, love the coloration


----------



## pigface

Escudo's


----------



## uespe1018

Wow on those escudo pics! Amazing coloration


----------



## topherlove

great pics everybody, love the basserli and the escudo pics, i really enjoy this thread so many cool and different varieties of dart pics


----------



## sbreland

MonarchzMan said:


> It was found on the Valiente Peninsula. Obviously not in the hobby yet. Actually, they, by and large, were darker than Escudos, as far as I could tell. They were rather cryptic when in the leaf litter. I plan on doing a small paper comparing them to Escudos, genetically. Prohl just published a paper wanting to put Escudos into a new species, but this morph might mix things up. Hopefully that'll be published this fall.
> 
> Here's another photo of the same population, different frog:


JP, you may have answered this before, but that looks a lot like a Bisira to me... any ideas?


----------



## dom

figured id post a frog for today 









baroni painted mantella


----------



## AaronAcker

Whats a blue frog trying to hide? lol.


----------



## atomic_gnar

Favorite shot of all my darts. I guess i got lucky


----------



## Amphiman

D. auratus nicaraguan:


----------



## frogman824

Great pics, keep em coming. I wish some legal importations of Vanzolinii(sp?) and some of the others were made here to the U.S.


----------



## MonarchzMan

sbreland said:


> JP, you may have answered this before, but that looks a lot like a Bisira to me... any ideas?


Nope. Bisira is about 30 Km away from the place I went to find these guys. There was a very little village where we went, but it appears to not even be on a map, at least, the map that I have.


----------



## Conman3880

Spot the auratus!


----------



## dom

found him!!! very nice! :twisted:


----------



## Mikee

Couple shots of my vents..


















Hoping to see some tads soon again!


----------



## AQUAMAC

One of our pumilio that just came in...the shipment was really nice  

-Mike
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## Here-Frggy

I am having fun with my new camera  










AITISHOO


----------



## AQUAMAC

Very nice azureus! Here is another pumilio from our shipment.










Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Conman3880

Now THAT is a cool pum. It looks like a tricolor/pumilio.

Any idea on the species of that?


----------



## MonarchzMan

Conman3880 said:


> Now THAT is a cool pum. It looks like a tricolor/pumilio.
> 
> Any idea on the species of that?


Oophaga (Dendrobates) pumilio 

Looks like the Uyama morph to me.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ya, that definately looks like an uyama. Dang, dang dang. So many pumilio, so few tanks!


----------



## Julio

Mike, can you post a belly shot of that last pumilio?


----------



## Conman3880

MonarchzMan said:


> Conman3880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a cool pum. It looks like a tricolor/pumilio.
> 
> Any idea on the species of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oophaga (Dendrobates) pumilio
Click to expand...

SHUT UP, JP!!! You knew what I meant :lol:


----------



## MonopolyBag

My addition... 











I like this pic, just looks natural.


----------



## Rich Frye

"Koi" orange terribilis.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

fantastic Rich!


----------



## flyangler18

Wow- very cool pic, Rich! How old is this frog? Meaning, do you expect the coloration to change?


----------



## Rich Frye

Thanks guys, 
The frog is not fully mature yet so I am sure the pattern/color will change some. But it will not be a full solid orange color like 'normal' oranges. This frog comes from a line that throws 'kois' at times, but I have yet to see the white/gray like on the back of this one. It will be interesting to see what it looks like in 6 months or so.

Rich


----------



## topherlove

definitely a stunning frog


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Rich, can you tell me more about the plant the frog is sitting on? Do you have a full shot of that plant if not an ID? Reminds me of a Colocasia sp. I wanted to get.

Thanks


----------



## Anoleo2

Interesting terribilis Rich...


----------



## Mikee

MonopolyBag said:


> My addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this pic, just looks natural.


Nice pic, thats the second next dart frog on my list that i want. I love their call.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i like this pic of my blue sip


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Nice pic of that sip! Here's my contribution.


----------



## Onagro

Nice pics, everyone!


----------



## Jungle_John

Onagro what frog is that?


----------



## topherlove

it's an auro isn't it?


----------



## thedude

if you meen the bottom one it looks like P. vittatus.


----------



## swampfoxjjr

Here is a cool shot of one of my Auratus. Great photos everyone, this thread is awesome.


----------



## Onagro

Jungle_John said:


> Onagro what frog is that?


They are Phyllobates Aurotaenia. I was told to call them gold, but 2 of them are metallic orange and the known male (bottom pic) is red.


----------



## Rich Frye

Corpus Callosum said:


> Rich, can you tell me more about the plant the frog is sitting on? Do you have a full shot of that plant if not an ID? Reminds me of a Colocasia sp. I wanted to get.
> 
> Thanks


I belive it is a Colocasia I bought quite some time ago.

Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes




----------



## Rich Frye

Atelopus @ the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago. And a trio.......


















Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Odd combination there. That's the thing with a mixed tank like that, I don't even like how it looks really. Oh well. The yellow frog, where are those from Rich?


----------



## Rich Frye

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Odd combination there. That's the thing with a mixed tank like that, I don't even like how it looks really. Oh well. The yellow frog, where are those from Rich?


Yah, not something most of us in the hobby like to see, but the line of thought with zoos, aquariums and museums that always seem to need to mix is that they are limited in space and all who are not educated in the hobby want to see a fish tank mix of pretty colors. You will notice that they are right on top of each other. :| I will be donating to the Aquarium with the understanding that my frogs will not be mixed with other animals.
The Atelopus is from Panama I belive.

Rich


----------



## Jungle_John

Atelopus is toad correct? and not a frog?


----------



## Rich Frye

Correct.

Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Rich Frye said:


> Yah, not something most of us in the hobby like to see, but the line of thought with zoos, aquariums and museums that always seem to need to mix is that they are limited in space and all who are not educated in the hobby want to see a fish tank mix of pretty colors. You will notice that they are right on top of each other. :| I will be donating to the Aquarium with the understanding that my frogs will not be mixed with other animals.
> The Atelopus is from Panama I belive.


Yeah it's a shame. I have seen it at a few zoos too. I think it is that the average zoo goer needs that. I saw an exibit once with three tincs morphs and some bi-colors, the enclosure was big, and I thing, "they could have just done three medium sized tanks with a species each." Oh well. That is cool about your frogs Rich.


----------



## MonarchzMan

Jungle_John said:


> Atelopus is toad correct? and not a frog?


All toads are frogs but not all frogs are toads 

That said, I'm kinda surprised that they had that combination. Atelopus typically prefer a little cooler climate (and if this is A. zeteki, which I believe it is, it's found in montane areas in Panama). A. zeteki is critically endangered (if not extinct in the wild because of chytrid), so I'm surprised they'd have such a mixture, even if once getting them to breed, they breed like rabbits.


----------



## Rich Frye

Not a zeteki, I wish, but surpried also.

Rich


----------



## MonarchzMan

No? I'm not aware of any other Atelopus species being passed around the zoo institutions. Don't suppose you know what species it is?


----------



## Rich Frye

They told me , but being pretty much 'darts only' I did not recongnize the name. I'll ask when I drop off stuff soon.


----------



## flyangler18

Based on the pic posted in the Philly Dendro Group thread, that looks like a female _A. zeteki_?

regional-group-event-announcements/topic32871-135.html#p278527


----------



## Catfur

It kind of looks like an A. flavescens


----------



## reggorf

Female Terribilis shedding. I can not believe I happened to catch her doing this.


----------



## carola1155

AWESOME pic! :shock:


----------



## Rich Frye

reggorf said:


> Female Terribilis shedding. I can not believe I happened to catch her doing this.


Very, very cool pic.
Rich


----------



## Here-Frggy

Reggorf that is one AMAZING shot. The more I see of these frogs the more I want to set-up a tanks for them. So many frogs ......so few trade-offs with the wife


----------



## MonarchzMan

Here-Frggy said:


> Reggorf that is one AMAZING shot. The more I see of these frogs the more I want to set-up a tanks for them. So many frogs ......so few trade-offs with the wife


What you do is just set up a vivarium saying that the natural look looks very cool (she shouldn't object to that. Who objects to plants?). Then once it's filled in, put some frogs in there, and when she notices, just say "Oops... I think that they came in with the plants!" :lol:


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

the old OOPS... LMAO


----------



## Here-Frggy

The problem comes with the trade-offs. I think my next frogs may cost a Porsche


----------



## Rich Frye

A juvi San Cristobal Island brom sequence.


----------



## Dancing frogs

Nice shots Rich!


----------



## uespe1018

Love this thread. Awesome pics and cool sequence.


----------



## flyangler18

Slightly OOF- I was in a bit of a hurry :?


----------



## sports_doc

NAIB


----------



## Rich Frye

Hands?!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

more hands


----------



## MonarchzMan

Rich Frye said:


> Hands?!


I had a friend who worked at the Detroit Zoo with the A. zeteki breeding program and would exploit the males' high libidos and get them to amplex her fingers and would go around with the toads attached to her fingers. I don't think that the director of the program particularly cared for her doing that :lol:


----------



## Rich Frye

Is it that Atelopus do not absorb as much through the skin as Darts that allows the bare hand handling? 
I really need to expand my knowledge of herps beyond Darts some day.  

Rich


----------



## flyangler18

> more hands


Ed and Mike, I believe


----------



## KeroKero

The yellow atelopus in the mixed pic was a zeteki, just one that didn't have the black markings on the back. You can see similar animals on the project golden frog website where the featured female doesn't have the black markings. In Mike's pics the female zeteki being amplexed and one of the blurry background toads also lacks the black markings. I was lucky to work with a lot of the originals of the project at the Baltimore Zoo and the range in markings (and even shades of the background color) was pretty cool.

They aren't any less or more sensitive to bare hand handling than the PDFs - as long as you don't have chemicals and lotions on your hands and thouroghly rinse off soaps. Working with frogs in the field, I couldn't exactly snap on surgical gloves during collecting, so I basically had to make sure I had nothing on my hands (washed to remove oils that may have captured chemicals, as well as sunscreen, lotions, etc that I may have picked up, using a soap that leaves little to no residue and lots of rinsing). Kills your hands to do that tho since your hands need those oils :? Working in the field and at zoological institutions got me on a serious hand care regiment since the stripping of the oils isn't very good for them.


----------



## Rich Frye

Robalo


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

You and Shawn Harrington have the best frogs Rich! Love them all.


----------



## sounddrive

2 imi females, s5is 10x hd macro


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Citronella








slightly out of focus








BELLY SHOT








Blue Sip


----------



## topherlove

your blue sips are amazing. Makes me wish i would have never sold my pair


----------



## sounddrive




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thanx topherlove
- they have been one of my favorite tincs for years now. I actually really loved the Green Sips, i acquired these from aarons frog farm blue sip collection, and he happened to have a few with some green coloration, and i really love the way the look i really need to build them a bad ass tank. right now they are in a 90 qt. plastic box set up for breeding and low cost( lol )


----------



## johnnymo

yea man I was wondering about that,do alot of blue sips have that rad green color?


----------



## Here-Frggy

I just love this tread. I often browse through it admiring the frogs and a lot of the great camera work. I have just got into taking photo's and would like to know more about equipment and lenses. If possible it would be helpful if the camera and lens used in the pics could be listed. Also I wonder how many folks are using tripods? Here is one of my Red Vents using a Nikon D80 with 18-55mm lens.


----------



## aquascott

i have a nice wild vicenti pic taken in panama if someone can post/host it


----------



## MattySF

MY shots are taken with not such a great camera but, I still want to share. 1 of my Leuc. trio.I call these guys my "gumballs".


----------



## frogman824

Rich is the Robalo a Pum morph? I've never heard of those.


----------



## *GREASER*

aquascott said:


> i have a nice wild vicenti pic taken in panama if someone can post/host it


I will. Send me your panama pics.


----------



## MonarchzMan

frogman824 said:


> Rich is the Robalo a Pum morph? I've never heard of those.


Yea, they are. They're not in the hobby, aside from what is in Rich's hands, and from as best I can tell, he intends on keeping them there for the time being.


----------



## crb_22601

Not in the hobby as far as the US but I have seen them on other forums.


----------



## flyangler18

imitator 'nominat'


----------



## Jungle_John

i like big butts and i cannot lie :shock: 









yea she and her male mate is a little chunky

heres another of her









i think she funny, also she is on a diet now... a eat every flie diet :roll:


----------



## Jungle_John

forgot to say she a 07 WC cristo


----------



## reggorf

Jungle_John said:


> i like big butts and i cannot lie :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea she and her male mate is a little chunky
> 
> heres another of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think she funny, also she is on a diet now... a eat every flie diet :roll:


HOLY FATNESS!!!! That is a funny pic though. Reminds me of this one i took a few days ago.


----------



## Rich Frye

A female Uyama River pumilio.












































A male San Cristobal Island pumilio.



















Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

caught my citronella shedding


----------



## Quaz

The Frog of the day. Tripod


----------



## topherlove

real cool shot of the citro shedding.


----------



## Abbathx

lol tripod


----------



## Rich Frye

Quaz said:


> The Frog of the day. Tripod


Wouldn't it be Pentpod?  
It looks like it is passing a less fortunate tankmate.
Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i agree with rich,looks like it just ate a fellow azureus... every time i look at it disturbs me, it looks so strange, but rather interesting


----------



## Anoleo2

EXCELLENT San Cristobal pics Rich... Very detailed.


----------



## uespe1018

that first pic of the san cristobal is really beautiful rich. an amazing shot


----------



## Rich Frye

Mint Terribilis











































Rich


----------



## jmoose

Great shot and frog, Rich.
Especially love this one.


Rich Frye said:


>


If the pic was a little bigger, I would use it for my desktop (wallpaper for widows users)
I love to get some Terribilis only if they are completely happy with wingless, golden and springtails diet.
I don't want to culture crickets again  

As for Robalo and Uyama River, do they locate close to each other ?
Is there any chance they are the same morph but different color variations if they are found in close proximity ? ... just curious.
They are both beautiful and remind me of my buddy's Nissan pulsar that he painted in black and metallic light blue stripes (well the car was ugly, though :lol: )


----------



## MattySF

Wow! Incredible mint Rich...


----------



## markpulawski

Looks like the "Giant Lime" morph to me.....


----------



## skylsdale

I don't know, Mark. With that dash of yellow on the top, I'd say it looks more like a "Pina Colada" morph...


----------



## Rich Frye

jmoose said:


> Great shot and frog, Rich.
> Especially love this one.
> 
> 
> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pic was a little bigger, I would use it for my desktop (wallpaper for widows users)
> I love to get some Terribilis only if they are completely happy with wingless, golden and springtails diet.
> I don't want to culture crickets again
> 
> As for Robalo and Uyama River, do they locate close to each other ?
> Is there any chance they are the same morph but different color variations if they are found in close proximity ? ... just curious.
> They are both beautiful and remind me of my buddy's Nissan pulsar that he painted in black and metallic light blue stripes (well the car was ugly, though :lol: )
Click to expand...

Send me an email and I can email back the full sized pic for you.
I actually feed almost strickly wingless meanos to all of my terribilis and have for years now. I hate crickets.

The robalo and uyamas are a decent distance away from each other. Two total different rivers.They are not morphs that overlap at all. 

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

markpulawski said:


> Looks like the "Giant Lime" morph to me.....


One of the fifteen Europseudomorphs ?


----------



## Rich Frye

Kind of cool that you can see my hand and camera in it's eye.






















Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

what kind of camera are u using rich? Either your an Amazing photographer, or Your camera Is Amazing?, or maybe Rich + His Camera = Amazing, either way incredible shots of your frogs...


----------



## Rich Frye

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> what kind of camera are u using rich? Either your an Amazing photographer, or Your camera Is Amazing?, or maybe Rich + His Camera = Amazing, either way incredible shots of your frogs...


Thanks for the compliments guys.


I use a Nikon Coolpix 5400. Nothing special I can think of. No tripod or extra macro lens. I just save about one out of eight-ten pics if I am lucky. 
Beautiful animals make for beautiful shots.  

Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

cool thanks


----------



## Rich Frye

Male regina












































Rich


----------



## flyangler18

The ubiquitous azureus:


----------



## Dancing frogs

Love that mint terrebillis Rich, looks like he could use a shave though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rich Frye

A female lemon drop. Adding a male 'standard' yellowback in with her soon.




















































Rich


----------



## topherlove

wow now that's an impressive tinc.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

finally got a decent picture of my auratus


----------



## kleinhanz

Sorry I'm just catching up on this thread, but dang Rich, those mint pics are NICE!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What color sip? It looks like Gollum, the original cartoon one. I whish I could have a huge Tinc collection.

Not a new frog, but I liked the shot.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

well its my male blue sip, but both of my blue sips i acquired from aaronsfrogfarm were more of a green coloration.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice.


----------



## KeroKero

Blue/Green sips can produce either color, especially the blues... theory is that they are the same population and that they were just sorted by color when imported. Greens breed a bit more truely but that could just be that the greenish color is more dominant than the blue.


----------



## flyangler18

The only one who would cooperate this morning :roll:


----------



## flyangler18

Mixed bag of imitators:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very cool Jason. I like them.


----------



## AaronAcker




----------



## Jungle_John

06 cristo male


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very nice cristo!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

some RETF pics


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

some decent pics of my azureus


----------



## 41714049

Guess I will put one in too. Recent pic of my probable female intermedius.


----------



## Jungle_John

very nice imi


----------



## flyangler18

ahem, intermedius


----------



## Jungle_John

hehe i know i just use imi for both bad habbit


----------



## AlexF

This is an amazing thread, gorgeous pictures and frogs everyone. 

Rich, I'm really impressed with your photos and I would have never expected a p&s camera, so a big congrats.


----------



## bickell

reticulatus


----------



## bickell

trivittatus Kryptonite Green


----------



## milmoejoe

My apologies for the disappearance, I've been on intermittent travel the last few months. 

Great shots everyone! Glad to see this has continued. bickell, I got your message- the photos seem to be working fine!


----------



## 41714049

Frog does not belong to me but I took the pic... the proof is in the photo... see me?

Bull Frog


----------



## dom

wow thats an amazing picture :shock:


----------



## Rich Frye

Variabilis










And a 'stumpy' Escudo




























Rich


----------



## flyangler18

SUPERB shot of the variabilis, Rich! 

Although I do love the ginormous-looking eyes of pumilio


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That bull frog eye shot is amazing.


----------



## Rich Frye

North Pope Island Pumilio female.




























Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What is your frog count Rich? It seems to never end. Screw the zoo, I am paying to go to your house.


----------



## Rich Frye

Mywebbedtoes said:


> What is your frog count Rich? It seems to never end. Screw the zoo, I am paying to go to your house.


I have at least 18-20 :wink: .
Soon you can go to Shedd Aquarium and see some of my frogs.

Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I thought you had more than that. Is that frogs or tanks? Cool about the aquarium though.


----------



## Rich Frye

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I thought you had more than that. Is that frogs or tanks? Cool about the aquarium though.


Sorry,
"at least" are the key smartass words here. 
I have not done any kind of actual head-count in many years. With all my pum tanks it is impossible to know how many of any given frog I have.
Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Hardy harr  . I thought you were, but you never know for sure. I kinda figured it was some outrageous un-numberal count. Nice problem to have.


----------



## jehitch

After a couple decades playing in a studio, I have forgotton all my old tricks for using on-camera flash.
This is a test shot with the pop-up flash on a fuji s9000 stuffed into a fruit fly cup to diffuse it.








I'll have to try filling the cup with different materials until I find the right level of diffusion.
This close-up really required a lot of burning on the corners:








If I can ever get it to work right, I'll post a pic of the diffuser.


----------



## pet-teez

Here is my (not as good as most of yours!) photo for today... taken yesterday in a 55g tank thats just for plants to hang out in for now (put her in so I could fiddle with her tank).


----------



## aquascott

a wild vicenti in el valle panama EVACC center

does that photo work?

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk30 ... icenti.jpg


----------



## carola1155

Here ya go aquascott:


----------



## Julio

That is an awsome frog!!! what is it?


----------



## housevibe7

aquascott said:


> a *wild vicenti* in el valle panama EVACC center
> 
> does that photo work?
> 
> http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk30 ... icenti.jpg


----------



## Rich Frye

Rich Frye said:


> Atelopus @ the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago. And a trio.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Sorry it took a bit , but the Atelopus is a varius.


----------



## Rich Frye

housevibe7 said:


> aquascott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a *wild vicenti* in el valle panama EVACC center
> 
> does that photo work?
> 
> http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk30 ... icenti.jpg
Click to expand...

It is actually a green Vincentei. There are also reds and I am fairly sure other colors. Very nice looking frogs.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

Ol' Red Eye






































Rich


----------



## jehitch

Rich Frye said:


> Ol' Red Eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Cool. I've been waiting months for the season premiere of "Everybody Loves Hypnotoad."


----------



## MonarchzMan

Rich Frye said:


> Mywebbedtoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your frog count Rich? It seems to never end. Screw the zoo, I am paying to go to your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I have at least 18-20 :wink: .
> Soon you can go to Shedd Aquarium and see some of my frogs.
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Did you supply them with the yellow pumilio? At least, that's what it looked like...


----------



## Rich Frye

MonarchzMan said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mywebbedtoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your frog count Rich? It seems to never end. Screw the zoo, I am paying to go to your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I have at least 18-20 :wink: .
> Soon you can go to Shedd Aquarium and see some of my frogs.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you supply them with the yellow pumilio? At least, that's what it looked like...
Click to expand...

No. Are you talking about the yellow bastis?
If so , Patrick I belive.


Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Bicolor


----------



## MonarchzMan

> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you supply them with the yellow pumilio? At least, that's what it looked like...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Are you talking about the yellow bastis?
> If so , Patrick I belive.
> 
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Nope, it was solid yellow with no spots. I was really confused on what it could have been. I suppose it could have been a yellow solarte, but otherwise, I was rather stumped.


----------



## Rich Frye

MonarchzMan said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you supply them with the yellow pumilio? At least, that's what it looked like...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Are you talking about the yellow bastis?
> If so , Patrick I belive.
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it was solid yellow with no spots. I was really confused on what it could have been. I suppose it could have been a yellow solarte, but otherwise, I was rather stumped.
Click to expand...

Solid yellow basti. They happen. 

Rich


----------



## eric2_chang

Hi all, 
This is Eric from Taiwan.... enjoy all the stuff in DB for a some time already ^ ^.
I love these tiny frogs... : ) this is my first post.. 

They love to fight each other.. 
Lamasi


----------



## eric2_chang

And this is my male Powder blue ^ ^ .. Look forward the FF from me


----------



## eric2_chang

The 3rd pic I have on hand..^ ^.. 
When the light close, I suddenly found one female eat the egg in her mouth..
And that's belong to another female ... She stunned me for looks like choking herself.
It took her for a long while for that egg :lol: .... 
I use a penlight help for shot, since the light is already closed.., apology for the bad quality..


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That last picture is very interesting. Your Powder Blue is very pretty as well.


----------



## Greatwtehunter

I am sure this has been on here before: azureiventris


----------



## reggorf

Here are a few I took of the female and one of the male terribilis today. They are very active today since it is a bit warmer. Enjoy!


----------



## gary1218

NIIIIIIICE orange color on those Stacey.

I'm on Aaron's list to get some of his yellow ones. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## flyangler18

They are gorgeous, Stacey! I love the full body shake of a terribilis when it's calling


----------



## AaronAcker

Thought I'd throw these in here... I'm SO happy to have them  Mmm Mmmm Red galactonotus


----------



## housevibe7

Nice oranges stace, chubby buggers.... yep, definately going to need to get me some of them...


----------



## Anoleo2

That powder blue is great! It's a very crisp and clear shot, too.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Kinda boring but eh....


----------



## LittleDip

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Kinda boring but eh....


Beautiful color!! Not boring at all with that much PaZazz!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks. I guess I just mean against all the great frogs in this thread, an Azureus is not the most eye popping. But then again, how many people did Azureus draw into the hobby in the first place. I know it got me.


----------



## jehitch

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Thanks. I guess I just mean against all the great frogs in this thread, an Azureus is not the most eye popping. But then again, how many people did Azureus draw into the hobby in the first place. I know it got me.


I think it's still drawing people in. I've never had so many people stop and linger at my tables at an expo as when I put out a display of azureus.
Nothing special photographically, but I do love azureiventris:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

jehitch said:


> I think it's still drawing people in. I've never had so many people stop and linger at my tables at an expo as when I put out a display of azureus.


I agree. Great frog too. Another one you don't see too many shots of.


----------



## AaronAcker

Yeah, hard to say that the Azureus isn't one of the major frogs in the hobby.


----------



## flyangler18

More imitators:


----------



## AaronAcker

Great Imi shot.... What mm lens are you using?


----------



## Rich Frye

A granny pic I forgot about.










Rich


----------



## flyangler18

> Great Imi shot.... What mm lens are you using?


Thanks Aaron! I'm using the Sigma 2.8 105 mm macro- I LOVE this lens!


----------



## AlexF

I don't have much frogs so can't even get close to some of the other posters, but any ways, here are some new pictues:

Orange terribilis









Azureus









Leucomela


----------



## carola1155

Nice frogs! I love the pattern on that leuc


----------



## topherlove

i second that!! that leuc is awesome


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Kinda neat shot...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, great pattern!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thanks He needs a female!!!


----------



## Jungle_John

wild white lip tree frog in one of my plants










male red basti








:mrgreen:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice color and markings on that basti.


----------



## AlexF

Found one of the terribilils on the highest part of the viv and taking advantage of the teleconverter I just borrowed I got some pictures of the frog. This was taken with the Nikon D2X, Tamron 2x teleconverter, Nikon 60mm macro, R1C1 macro flash system.

Two slightly different photos of the same frog


----------



## Tim F

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Kinda boring but eh....


How often do you even see THAT color in nature?!! Colorwise and displaywise, this is simply more spectacular than the much pricier other "little blue frogs".


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Don't get me wrong, I love these guys. I guess I just ment we had all seen these guys a lot, and many of the frogs in this post are frogs you do not see as often. But I do love my frogs


----------



## SIPOS624

Banded Leuc froglet


----------



## AlexF

Favorite photo taken after lunch of the male cobalt fertilizing the eggs.

That is a NICE leuc!!!


----------



## Catfur

SIPOS624 said:


> Banded Leuc froglet


Can someone explain to me why this is an ~$80 frog, while if you sawed off the serial numbers, and slapped the word "lehamanni" on it, people would be slitting each others throats over them?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Because everyone wants what you can't have. More correctly, everyone wants what noone else has. But I agree with your point fully.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thats not what i want... i usually seem to want which ever frogs look the sweetest to me?? I dont know thats just me, i dont really care if no one else has it unless its reeeealy sweet looking, then i would probably want it


----------



## KeroKero

Depends on your own definition of sweet then. Lehmanni has turned into a golden chalice of PDFs... mostly because it's not available in any numbers. If it was just looks wouldn't the banded leucs sell out all the time? I like the bandeds for what they are... no room for a big group of them tho lol.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i wasnt specifically speakin on the Lehmanni, i was just making a general comment, the lehmanni are sweet though(lol) and they do look completely different from the banded leuc IMO


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I agree with that too, that I like the Lehmanni better, but if they were abundant frog in the hobby they would propbably sease to be on a lot of people's dream frog list. My above comments were also generalizations. I know not everyone wants things just because they are rare.


----------



## thedude

ive wanted red lehmanni since i was 4 when my parents bought me a little toy of one. it was actually in a collection with leucomelas, auratus, and azureus. atleast 3 out of 4 lasted in the hobby. too bad my favorite didnt do very well though.

anyway! i love the banded leucs and i also think they look different then lehmanni. great picture though


----------



## nelcadiz

Male leuc


----------



## *GREASER*




----------



## AlexF

Cobalts courting


----------



## divingne1

Tim F said:


> Mywebbedtoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda boring but eh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you even see THAT color in nature?!! Colorwise and displaywise, this is simply more spectacular than the much pricier other "little blue frogs".
Click to expand...

I agree...nothing boring at all about this frog. My top favorite frogs are in this order. #1 Azureus, #2 Auratus blue/black, #3 leucs, #4 Auratus green/black and #5 cobalt (the one shown before this post.). Most seasoned people would think i am such a nooblet and am clueless as to how cool the others are but this is my personal preference.

I am going to get 3-4 Auratus blue/blacks to start with. Then once I get that going and can talk my husband into another tank, (or fool him into thinking my frogs had babies that didn't look like the parents) I will do the azureus.


----------



## keith campbell

I don't think these guys have made this thread yet.


----------



## topherlove

sweet casti's love the flashes of orange


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice Casti's. Always a treat to see them.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

got a Cannon S5 IS today, the super macro option on this camera rocks!! still figuring out some options and still the general operation of this one, so far i love it though


















here is one to show the detail it can retain...unfortunately all of my frogs seemed scared by the new camera and were not cooperating very well, at least not well enough to get extremely close










here are some red eye close ups


----------



## Julio

sweet camera!!


----------



## imitator83

Sweet pics. Nice looking juvie teribs...btw, I forgot how cool red eyes looked, they are essentially what got me into the amphibian world in the first place. Thanks for posting,
Scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thanks, i love my terribs, ive got 3 of em courtesy of AFF, real excited for these buggers to grow up so i can get some awsome texture pictures, its a bit hard to get good pics of them being so small,....lol the lens is honestly a 1/4" away from them


----------



## Thinair

Froglet









One year or so later


----------



## *GREASER*




----------



## Jungle_John

at the right time, the right place to be a frog landing pad... what more would you want?!? :shock: :lol:


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

just having some more fun with the new camera
really liking the color accent mode


----------



## twohoops23

troy what kind of camera are you using? it takes great photos!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

just got it, its a Cannon S5 IS, i love this thing i got it at Circuit city for 300 bucks, its originally 400, but it was on sale at the store for 350, and i found it on CC website for 300,printed out the page and brought it to the store, and it was not problem for them to change the price... so it was a pretty good deal to me!


----------



## twohoops23

sounds great. i am looking to get a new camera now. your camera sounds like a great buy from what i am reading about it now. maybe i will look into it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

yeah i suggest it, the super macro option is awesome for the frog, you can get right up on the frogs if they aren't being wusses. its a really nice camera and an even better buy


----------



## dom

*GREASER* said:



>



nice hat, but did you know you have a frog on you head !!!!! lol


----------



## thedude

variabilis









orange lamasi


----------



## Ronm

What's for dinner?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

sweet pic of those azureus


----------



## Rich Frye

First good Robalo pum morph out...










WaaHoo!

Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

congrats Rich!!!


----------



## Rich Frye

Thanks.
It's funny because the Uyama River and Robalo are the two most skittish pums I work with. But this little guy is not spooked or jumpy in the slightest.

Rich


----------



## SusannahJoy

"Blushing" Mantella. Sorry about my finger in the way!!


----------



## almazan

BRIBRI







Escudo


----------



## almazan

My male Salt Creek









Charles


----------



## Jungle_John

golden pumilio








red basti male


----------



## pigface

Here are a few pictures of my new male tricolor 




























He is for the froglets I got last summer , it seems they were all female .
I don't know why I never got these before they are so nice and have a pleasnt call .You dont have to wonder whether you heard it or not .


----------



## AlexF

Red Amazonicus


----------



## Julio

Beautiful tricolor Mark!!


----------



## Brian Ferriera

One of my inibico green imitator..sorry about the glare 








Brian


----------



## McBobs

My Imi female that i got about a week ago. Not bad for my first ever macro shot!


----------



## Rich Frye

Orange/red panguana





































Rich


----------



## pigface

Isla Popa .


----------



## 41714049

Great pics everybody... keep them coming. Here is a nice little fat girl.










And her husband... a little blurry sorry.


----------



## Julio

gorgeous Casti!!!


----------



## 41714049

Thanks!


----------



## aquascott

Epipedobates bassleri


----------



## aquascott

this weather is not motivating. here is a pair of histos they are not photogenic


----------



## divingne1

Aquascott those frogs look so cool.
Candy


----------



## 41714049

Come on guys keep up this post its great!

Here is one of my male escudos.


----------



## almazan

Here's my male Popa N.











Charles


----------



## 41714049

One more escudo... this time mommy.


----------



## dom

41714049 said:


> One more escudo... this time mommy.



wow that is one of the most amazing frogs ive seen


----------



## dom

ultimate frog of the day,

this is every frog ever posted in frog of the day !!

ill try for a better quality one.. my old program i used to make these expriered so this is a trial version with limited sizes


----------



## divingne1

That is so cool.
Candy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Super cool! Good job.


----------



## Julio

sweet collage


----------



## Jason

^ Now that is cool!


----------



## tkromer

Yeah, that is absolutely awesome! What program do you normally use to make those?


----------



## dom

tkromer said:


> Yeah, that is absolutely awesome! What program do you normally use to make those?



i had a free trial for easymosaic .. downloaded it from the web,, i was able to make the picuture as big as i wanted.. but my trial time ended so i had to download another one but the size was limited for the outcome of the poster  i guess i should jus fork over the 15 or so bucks for the program.


----------



## edwing206

That's amazing Dom!


----------



## RBroskie

[email protected]$$


----------



## dom

thanx everyone.. nothing a few beers and a few bored hours cannt acomplish


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i love that, you should get more beer and more bored hours and do more!! that is awesome


----------



## dom

hahah i have 8 hour over night shift and i already have an idea for a new one! its gonna be plantastic


----------



## kyle1745

Thats really cool.


----------



## pet-teez

That is awesome AND it didn't even take me a minute of scanning to find my auratus, thats crazy!



dom said:


> ultimate frog of the day,
> 
> this is every frog ever posted in frog of the day !!
> 
> ill try for a better quality one.. my old program i used to make these expriered so this is a trial version with limited sizes


----------



## jakec

You guys have missed a few days!


----------



## pigface

Since mine started laying eggs again I'll put these guys up .


----------



## Anoleo2

The colors of standards are amazing. :shock: 

Great pic!


----------



## gary1218

WOW Mark. NICE!!!


----------



## pigface

Ya , Candy apple yellow . Pictures don't even come close .


----------



## divingne1

Mark, what kind of frogs are those?
Candy


----------



## almazan

Candy those are standard lamasi, and Mark they look great.
Charles


----------



## divingne1

Those are gorgeous frogs.
Candy


----------



## crb_22601

Those are gonna be my next frog. :lol:


----------



## thedude

leucomelas









auratus 'green and bronze'









lamasi 'orange panguana'










everybodys frogs look great! i really like those standard lamasi


----------



## Haleman50

Wow! everyone's frogs look really great. Just joined hope to have some pics of mine up soon.


----------



## pigface

A freindly game of leap frog .


----------



## cunomor

A pic of one of my citronellas, with an old lens and a new D80.

[attachment=0:u6qpuqyo]citronella.jpg[/attachment:u6qpuqyo]


----------



## milmoejoe

Sorry guys! Abandoned you all for some time there...JP recently reminded me to visit.

Here is a glass frog from last week in La Selva, Costa Rica.










Canon 20D, 100mm macro lens, 550ex flash


----------



## Julio

awsome pic of that glass frog.


----------



## housevibe7

New little guy


----------



## Dancing frogs

Narrow band gold aurotainia


----------



## pigface

Escudo froglet


----------



## cunomor

Another citronella
[attachment=0:35o9qdx3]dart-forum.jpg[/attachment:35o9qdx3]


----------



## somecanadianguy

pigface said:


> Escudo froglet


wow i think that has to go down as one of my all time fav pum pics just beautiful
craig


----------



## edwing206

cunomor said:


> A pic of one of my citronellas, with an old lens and a new D80.
> 
> [attachment=0:hmhdf3is]citronella.jpg[/attachment:hmhdf3is]


Awesome frog! What lens did you use for this shot?


----------



## mcadoo

one of my solid orange galacs with his buddy hunting in the foreground


----------



## AlexF

One of the nancies and first photo with the new nikon 105 macro.


----------



## AlexF

Leucomela









Auratus Taboga in it's usual hiding spot


----------



## sounddrive

"this is my happy face"








































only a cannon s5is point and shoot with a 58mm x 10x macro


----------



## Julio

sweet intermedius!!


----------



## herper99

Okay, I'll add a couple pics.

My 2 new Cayo de Agua.

















One of my male Intermedius


----------



## AlexF

Citronella no dot









Terribilis orange

































Nancy


----------



## thedude

hey alex those are some great pictures and frogs! but what is wrong with the foot of the orange terriblis? in that first picture, looks kinda bad :shock:


----------



## cunomor

little powder blue
[attachment=0:9oen2vxv]powder_dart6b-sm.jpg[/attachment:9oen2vxv]


----------



## gary1218

youngster


----------



## sounddrive

a few more, cant wait to get my new camera. 
















































































i had a few days to catch up on


----------



## AlexF

More frogs

Alanis

















Alanis (right) and Cobalt (left)









Cobalt

























Patricia

















Citronella


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Terribs


----------



## sounddrive

calling male Guarumo


----------



## kyle1745

RedEyeTroyFrog, what camera and lens did you use?


----------



## moothefrog

My female borja ridge,part of a breeding group. http://www.slide.com/s/kAYA5ae6sj-J2rBPHdnbIvOwgSlU9Ycn Looks photoshopped but it is not


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

all those pics are from the Cannon S5 IS, no DSLR, just had it on the super macro option, no tripod, but used the glass ass my anchor


----------



## sounddrive

thats all i have, i use a cannon s5 is w/10x 58mm macro for all my shots they are awsome cameras for point and shoot.


----------



## Rich Frye

An orange phase North Pope Island pum.




























Rich


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

some close ups 

























mints

















froglet


----------



## dom

i like how you used the empty pots as landscape,


its like a plastic world!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

haha well i primarily just use them for the froglets... because they are small cheap and they provide as much cover as a coco hut would


----------



## MELLOWROO421




----------



## divingne1

Cute picture Mellowroo!
Candy


----------



## AlexF

Reticulatus, newly aquired.


----------



## *GREASER*

My Female M. nasuta

This is one pretty girl.


----------



## Jason

Now that is cool! Searching for this frog to learn more brought me to this forum. You may find it interesting if you have not seen it yet.

http://fatfrogs.7.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=7312


----------



## kyle1745

Ok that's a big frog...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i agree, really cool tho, i didn't realize they got that big,...what is their diet? Similar to a pac man frog?? ahhh just realized the resize mod...very cool Kyle


----------



## MELLOWROO421

O. pumilio "Rio Guarumo"


----------



## andyoconnor83

I have spent the whole morning going through this from page one, and although alot of pics wouldn't load, this was an amzing post, we should try to keep it alive. I don't have a dSLR yet, so I make due with my Sony H9 with a Canon 500d macro diopter on it, it's not bad and this isn't my best picture. My (i think male) suriname cobalt. this pic is from about 2 months ago, it's grown alot since then.


----------



## denfrogs

this is one of my favorites


----------



## kwazarr

Some Tarapoto imitators!

































































Enjoy!


Ross.


----------



## VicSkimmr

This is really the only decent picture I have, and it's not even focused on the face.


----------



## DenZ0r

Not a really good pic (well bad pic actually but a nice frog I guess)

Pumilio Black Jeans









And a not so natural shot


----------



## almazan

my male escudo


----------



## onefstsnake

Surinam Cobalt


----------



## andy321




----------



## andy321




----------



## runbull

Here are a few pictures of my frogs.
Each picture has a link under it to a photo gallery for that frog.









D. Tinctorius Oyapock









D. Tinctorius Saurian Cobalts









D. Tinctorius Patricia









Leucomelas
​Frank


----------



## evolvstll

Lamasi Froglet : found in tank 10.23

El Dorado froglets

El Dorado mom


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Tarapoto (Tor Linbo)


----------



## hexentanz

kwazarr said:


>


Which brom is this?


----------



## kwazarr

I ordered this one from Michael's Bromeliads a few months ago! It's called Neoregelia 'Hatsumi'! It's one of my favourites in this tank! Nice wide and deep axil and great leaf cups in a fairly compact size to boot!

Ross.


----------



## Deathkitten

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa187/urbanbromeliad/frogs page/f14-2.jpg

I'm sorry I'm new to the board and stumbled upon this old pic in this thread. I have not seen this frog! What is it??

B-E-A-UTIFUL pictures, btw. I would TOTALLY buy prints and/or calendar!! /drool


----------



## zBrinks

Ranitomeya vanzolinii


----------



## Deathkitten

*jaw drop* absolutely gorgeous! What's the status of these guys in the hobby? Rare? uncommon? Hard to breed?

Thanks Zach!


----------



## hexentanz

kwazarr said:


> I ordered this one from Michael's Bromeliads a few months ago! It's called Neoregelia 'Hatsumi'! It's one of my favourites in this tank! Nice wide and deep axil and great leaf cups in a fairly compact size to boot!
> 
> Ross.


DOH and it just happens to be something I cannot find here in Germany.


----------



## pigface

A couple from today 










I guess all his calling might pay off ?


----------



## DenZ0r

My bicolor! Love Her!




























Greetings,
Dennis


----------



## Julio

that bicolor looks like a mint terriblis!!


----------



## james67

Deathkitten said:


> *jaw drop* absolutely gorgeous! What's the status of these guys in the hobby? Rare? uncommon? Hard to breed?
> 
> Thanks Zach!


they are extremely rare and most folks myself included will likely never see one much less own one. they may also have some legal issues but I'm uncertain on the legality of the vanzolini in the US.


----------



## Deathkitten

james67 said:


> they are extremely rare and most folks myself included will likely never see one much less own one. they may also have some legal issues but I'm uncertain on the legality of the vanzolini in the US.


darn... I guess I'll just have to wait a few (I'm being optimistic) years then  Gorgeous frogs, tho. Thanks for the info James


----------



## andyoconnor83




----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I got these from Shawn Harrington.


----------



## crb_22601

I just love that variation of intermedius. Best of luck with them.


----------



## bickell1




----------



## bickell1




----------



## Jayson745

^That is a sweet looking frog. What is it?


----------



## Devanny

OMG!...Im in LOVE!!


----------



## markpulawski

Jayson745 said:


> ^That is a sweet looking frog. What is it?


That is Benedicta, originally known as bright red headed Fantasticus and very hopefully Mark Pepper/Understory exports.


----------



## *GREASER*

Hey man whats the story behing these guys?









bickell1 said:


>


----------



## *GREASER*

These are shots from wild ones I took with Mark in Peru


----------



## Devanny

Great pictures GREASER, do the wild ones have brighter colors?


----------



## Jeremiah

Devanny said:


> Great pictures GREASER, do the wild ones have brighter colors?


They both look pretty bright to me 

I am not much into those teenytinies but damn, that is a hot frog.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## markbudde

Awesome pics everyone!. If you are going to post a pic, can you please post the name as well? It doesn't take much time, and helps the less knowledgeable of us out tremendously. Was that pic a posts back an intermedius or a summersi?
-mark


----------



## sounddrive

just some cool shots of my female intermedius and an orchid.


----------



## markbudde

sounddrive said:


> just some cool shots of my female intermedius and an orchid.


That picture is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Brian Ferriera

I swear intermedius are my next frog..that pic is nuts
Brian


----------



## sounddrive

well thank you very much i havent posted many pics lately. here are a few more.
mancreek








intermedius








imitator








cayo de aqua








reticulatus


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

markbudde said:


> Awesome pics everyone!. If you are going to post a pic, can you please post the name as well? It doesn't take much time, and helps the less knowledgeable of us out tremendously. Was that pic a posts back an intermedius or a summersi?
> -mark



Mark, if it was my post they were Intermedius.


----------



## pigface

Another one of my Escudo froglets 









Isla Colon


----------



## andyoconnor83

azureiventris


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very nice shot! One of the best I have ever seen on the board.


----------



## afterdark

Great Escudo!


----------



## andyoconnor83

if that comment was meant for my picture, thank you very much, after going through all 57 pages of this thread, and seeing some amazing shots, i consider that an amazing accomplishment, I have some better ones, but am waiting for my computer software to arrive so I can edit them a bit better and watermark them.


----------



## afterdark

andyoconnor83 said:


> if that comment was meant for my picture, thank you very much, after going through all 57 pages of this thread, and seeing some amazing shots, i consider that an amazing accomplishment, I have some better ones, but am waiting for my computer software to arrive so I can edit them a bit better and watermark them.


That is indeed one of the better shots I've seen here as well. I can't wait to see some of your other photos. 

What camera are you using Andy?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

It was for you


----------



## andyoconnor83

until i can afford to get the DSLR and lens combo I want (Canon 40d or 50d with 90,100, or 105 macro lens) I am using the Sony H9. it's a full bodied point and shoot, and I added a lens conversion tube to fit 58mm lenses and I almost always use a Canon 500 d macro diopter. I am starting to shoot in manual program so I have practice with adjusting aperture and shutter myself, but only when it's in a controlled setting, when i am in the field, i use the portrait mode.


----------



## sounddrive

im really starting to love this 450D. i get my macro 18-200mm tomorrow
these guys are really hard to get pictures of.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice vent!


----------



## sounddrive

ptan orange amazonicus ive been looking for a girl for him for alittle while.


----------



## sounddrive

male retic
















female orange galact


----------



## addam4208283

great thread guys. there are some really nice frogs in this thread. 
ADAM


----------



## addam4208283

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Imitator/DSC02011mod.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Imitator/DSC02011mod.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Pumilio/DSC02256mod.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Ventrimaculatus/DSC01501_mod.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/weygoltds/DSC02583mod.jpg

here are some pics of frogs i once had. had to find new homes for them cause i was going back to school.
ADAM


----------



## Ronm

Pumilio's are such stars. Always waiting for a photo.
Ron


----------



## divingne1

Nice shot Ron.
Candy


----------



## builder74

Love the pics on this thread. Here is one more.


----------



## jvhistri

Gorgeous frogs!!! and nice pic!


----------



## onefstsnake




----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very nice cobalt.


----------



## onefstsnake

yeah his colors are pretty bright. Mostly yellow on top with orange around the nose and eyes. 

I was surprised that I actually got a picture with his tongue out eating FF.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I should post some of my F1s soon. I love cobalts, tincs in general really.


----------



## ChrisK

onefstsnake said:


> I was surprised that I actually got a picture with his tongue out eating FF.


yeah it looks like he got two of them in one shot!


----------



## sounddrive

few more shots of the retic.


----------



## afroturf

Love you reticulatus, probably my favourite dart, lovely.


----------



## sounddrive

i going to do my best to try to put some of these awsome little guys back in the hobby.


----------



## sounddrive




----------



## afterdark

Fantastic shots sounddrive! The retics are awesome - are you supplementing for colour at all?


----------



## sounddrive

naturose. thats all but thats all it takes i think it brings out color in every frog. either enhancing the metallic to brightening the highlights.


----------



## sounddrive

new female red ami courtesy of Ali.
thanks alot man she is beautiful, my male went nuts as soon as i put her in.


----------



## almazan

Retic








albinoish retic








colon island








escudo


----------



## Elphaba

Since we're apparently on an R. reticulatus kick...










Chubby female. 

~Ash


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

The colors on those Amis is outstanding.


----------



## sounddrive

yeah i was super impessed with there color cant wait to see some offspring. beautiful retic by the way.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

OH...MYYYY! Sweet. Are these shy for you?


----------



## pigface

Dinner time


----------



## Elphaba

Dang! Excellent pic, Mark!

Love those Amys. 

~Ash


----------



## afterdark

Awesome shot Mark - those flies have no idea they are on the brink of destruction! haha. 

And man, those Amis are incredible! Am I off base thinking that is a vent morph? I'm getting some Iquitos Vents and I'd be thrilled if they came in with those colours!


----------



## sounddrive

Mywebbedtoes said:


> OH...MYYYY! Sweet. Are these shy for you?


 not at all i see one all the time and the pair most of the time. those pics were taken from about 8 inches away.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

Mark that is a great pic thank you for sharing it with us.
Brian


----------



## iridebmx

wish i could find someone in ohio with some retics ....male\female


----------



## sounddrive




----------



## Julio

great bellie shot!


----------



## divingne1

Just makes you wanna tickle her belly.
Candy


----------



## Saved Soul

WOW! Absolutely beautiful pic's everyone!!!!! Really amazing shots! Such beautiful frogs!!!


----------



## Jennifer




----------



## Ronm

bought a new Nikon


----------



## addam4208283

nice pic. the azureus looks really nice.
ADAM


----------



## markbudde

belly of my male intermedius.


----------



## hexentanz

While we are posting belly shots.


----------



## Ronm

how about these....a perfect match
Ron


----------



## reggorf

Here are a few I snapped today. 









^belly of a hopefully female escudo








^back of the same frog









^red galacts pigging out. (yes they are both reds. They are from different breeders)









^intermedius froglet. about 4 months old and FOR SALE!









^Azureus pair #1









^Azureus pair #2


----------



## AndyShores

*Dendropsophus ebraccatus*

thought I'd interject a tree frog cousin into the thread haha.


----------



## Ed Holder

Well then here is the suspected male from my newly confirmed pair:


----------



## gary1218

4 month old tara imi froglets


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Reggorf, really nice blue on those Azureus pairs. I love the lighter color Azureus, especially with fine spots!


----------



## AJ50504

MonopolyBag said:


> I know it's no dart frog, but still very colorful. I took this myself with a Kodak EasyShare C340. Cheap camera, but sorta good. I got better now.


I love (Agalychnis callidryas) Red eye tree frogs ! Alan


----------



## Devanny

Awwww...I want/love them! did you raise these or did the parents?






gary1218 said:


> 4 month old tara imi froglets


----------



## gary1218

Devanny said:


> Awwww...I want/love them! did you raise these or did the parents?


The parents have raised a few but these I raised.

The parents have really taken to each other. I have over 20 that are 2-4 months old and more coming out of the water soon. How many did you want


----------



## sounddrive

this is my first that morphed out perfect. and what a little cutie huh


----------



## Otis

gary1218 said:


> 4 month old tara imi froglets


Wow, there is a lot of variation there. Are the parents like the one on the far left or the two on the right?


----------



## gary1218

otis07 said:


> Wow, there is a lot of variation there. Are the parents like the one on the far left or the two on the right?


The parents both have a nice spotted pattern. In fact the female in the pair has a nice symetrical pattern like the froglet on the left.

The other little strange thing is that I am now getting a lot of the froglets with more yellow on the legs. The parents are both more blue/green. Kind of attractive I think. Not sure if it will change as they get a little older.

Emily, do you prefer the spotted pattern or the stripes?


----------



## AJ50504

dom said:


> ultimate frog of the day,
> 
> this is every frog ever posted in frog of the day !!
> 
> ill try for a better quality one.. my old program i used to make these expriered so this is a trial version with limited sizes


I would buy this as a poster !


----------



## Otis

gary1218 said:


> The parents both have a nice spotted pattern. In fact the female in the pair has a nice symetrical pattern like the froglet on the left.
> 
> The other little strange thing is that I am now getting a lot of the froglets with more yellow on the legs. The parents are both more blue/green. Kind of attractive I think. Not sure if it will change as they get a little older.
> 
> Emily, do you prefer the spotted pattern or the stripes?


Thats pretty neat actually. I was talking with a dude who breeds intermedius and he said that as the parents aged they produced more blue legged inters where as when they first started producing there was almost no blue legged froglets. 

I don't prefer one to the other, just wondering


----------



## sounddrive

female o lam








male orange basti








female mancreek








female quin ready to bolt








male si anthony


----------



## sounddrive

a few more

female cayo









female popa









male popa








female mancreek








darkland pair and boy do they ever blend in with the background


----------



## MattySF

Love the manscreek with the red legs. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Ed Holder

Gotta love those Darklands! Man do they ever blend in.
Great shots Sounddrive!

Ed


----------



## sounddrive

and yet some more. Ive been having fun with the camera lately.

SI transport this afternoon









darklands in the middle of a blink









2 of the male retic

















guarumo tad about half way along


----------



## sounddrive

forgot to add this one


----------



## ChrisK

awesome frogs, are those binder backgrounds?


----------



## markpulawski

Banded Intermedius


----------



## Marinarawr

bickell1 said:


>


*faint* My favorite frog by FAR. And hopefully they'll be better established in the hobby by the time I'm experienced enough to own a pair.



onefstsnake said:


>


^This! That's one hardcore stop action shot. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Otis

D. leucomelas









D. tinctorius









M. ebenaui









Just for fun, H. madagascariensis


----------



## lamaster

A couple of my frogs 

male Cobalt









New River









Powder Blue (i think female)









Imi froglet


----------



## sounddrive

> awesome frogs, are those binder backgrounds?


GS and silicone


----------



## DenZ0r

Male black jeans


----------



## reggorf




----------



## sounddrive

male popa hanging out where the springs are.









2 week old si









2 moth old quin


----------



## masonridesbmx

i dont know why my brother never told me about this post! i could stare at it for days


----------



## sounddrive

male mancreek.


----------



## addam4208283

great pic of your pum. 
ADAM


----------



## ErickG




----------



## jackxc925

Revive:


----------



## andyoconnor83

good idea.

BG vent










it was in shadow mostly, but their legs are more blue than the pic shows


----------



## sounddrive

fresh out the water mancreek.









baby cayos

















vittatus


----------



## jackxc925

El Dorado:


----------



## tikifrog

female azureus


----------



## tikifrog

Baby Bri bri and juvi colon


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

nice female, i really like how its almost a mix of Heavy Spot(on back) and small spot/sky blue flanks, really nice looking female


----------



## tikifrog

Thanks for the reply.

It's shame azureus have become "common place" and under-appreciated when they are so beautiful!

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i completely agree, if all tincs were priced the same, maybe this would not be the case....


----------



## batrachiophyle

stunning thread, everyone! i hope something a little different is ok.
_Leptobrachium nigrops_


----------



## frogparty

awesome! A face only a frogger could love


----------



## M_Rybecky

Azureus are my favorite! I have a few, so fun to watch!
It's a party!


----------



## Julio

batrachiophyle said:


> stunning thread, everyone! i hope something a little different is ok.
> _Leptobrachium nigrops_


Is this a frog or Salamander? love the big eyes.


----------



## batrachiophyle

> awesome! A face only a frogger could love


 indeed, they are! thanks!

the following _T. corticale_ are my frogs, however, all the credit for the following *stunning photography* goes to my friend, "*lestat*."


























i'm very pleased with the phenotype of the above pair of males, and simply can't wait for the new female [who will be making her way to me by mid-June at the earliest] and, presumably,... the subsequent offspring! these two males have a nice amount of red coloration, eh?


----------



## batrachiophyle

Julio said:


> Is this a frog or Salamander? love the big eyes.


 thank you! it's a frog. _Leptobrachium nigrops_, "The Black-Eyed Leaf-Litter Frog" within the family Megophryidae. it's Malaysian in origin.


----------



## onefstsnake

Some shots from last night.


----------



## d-prime

Those Mossy Frogs look like miniature dragons!
Too bad they are nocturnal


----------



## thelegend76

Yeah try finding one of those in the wild!


----------



## rpmurphey




----------



## sounddrive

Eldorado


----------



## Marinarawr

Wow! That's an amazing shot.

Not nearly as good, but here's my mountaineering azureus:


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Marinarawr said:


> Wow! That's an amazing shot.
> 
> Not nearly as good, but here's my mountaineering azureus:


is this one that had the fall???


----------



## Marinarawr

Yep . He/she is feeling much better. The markings are still a bit wonky and you can see the remnants of the bruising, but it's nothing like that huge inky blob that used to be there. Thanks for checking in Troy!


----------



## addam4208283

the mossy frog looks awsome. maybe something to look into for the future. man i miss my azureus, they were my favorite frogs to watch. you could always bet on them finding something to do, or getting into some kind of trouble. great frogs. 
ADAM


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Marina, I think it looks really cool, haha almost like speckled...sweet, tough frog!


----------



## milmoejoe

Reviving an old thread as I peruse old photos that I never looked at.

Here's a golden auratus from Sean Stewart's barn, taken several years ago.


----------



## milmoejoe

Darklands pumilio


----------



## hypostatic

milmoejoe said:


> Reviving an old thread as I peruse old photos that I never looked at.
> 
> Here's a golden auratus from Sean Stewart's barn, taken several years ago.


Such an unusual morph. Hard to believe they're not albino


----------



## milmoejoe

I agree! Don't know much about them, other than it looks like a leucistic variation.


----------



## milmoejoe

Some Atelopus zeteki action


----------



## tclipse

Great to see this thread back on track.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## milmoejoe

Test shot with my new Canon 1dX. Check out the detail in the pores!


----------



## Kolykaf

Fine Spot Leucs


----------



## milmoejoe




----------



## hamz77

milmoejoe said:


>


 Soooooo jealous


----------



## froggorf

Can some one tell me what species that is? ! Gorgeous


----------



## nish07

castaneoticus (brazil nut frog) want some D=

-Nish


----------



## froggorf

nish07 said:


> castaneoticus (brazil nut frog) want some D=
> 
> -Nish


Awesome! Thanks Nish


----------



## nish07

froggorf said:


> Awesome! Thanks Nish


Just a heads up... they are not easy to get -_-

-Nish


----------



## froggorf

I figured if I didn't know what it was then it was rare and in my mind rare = expensive and hard to get


----------



## tclipse

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------

